
Ask HN: Rework in Large Companies - imaihal
How do large companies like Google &#x2F; Facebook &#x2F; Amazon etc avoid rework by their employees? Is there a process in place?<p>For eg: A lot of data analysis is done every day resulting in interesting insights, for which answers may already exist, perhaps done by a different team &#x2F; business domain, not shared cross-functionally or even if it is shared, hard to keep track of at such a large scale. Is there already a solution to this problem?
======
AnimalMuppet
I think their solution is, at least in part, to be big enough and rich enough
that they can afford the rework.

~~~
imaihal
Agree!! but was hoping they would use some of that $$$ to improve employee
efficiency

